# Lumens Factory E-Series Lamp Assemblies



## Art Vandelay (Feb 5, 2007)

Has anybody here bought from Lumens Factory? I'd like to hear what you think. I saw in a thread they had some new E-Series lamp assemblies that are rated at 150 bulb lumens for the Surefire e2e. Is this awesome, or too good to be true? https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/151763


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Feb 5, 2007)

CPFers have been very vocal about the LF lamps in the main Lumens Factory thread (in the Manufacturers forum) and in threads throughout the Incandescent forum. I'd estimate that opinions are running at least 5 to 1 in favor of LF lamps. The company's brightness ratings appear to be real, or nearly so. The beams have a trademark smooth, white, even, large hotspot. They're not for flood lovers, but if you prefer a general-duty beam or a thrower, you can't do better in an E-series, D26, or D36 incandescent lamp assembly.


----------



## mdocod (Feb 6, 2007)

just keep in mind they are talking bulb lumens... to convert to Torch lumens, you'll need to multiply by about 0.65.. Keep in mind also- that Surfire uses a very different method of determining lumens.... Overall, they are very DErated.. To compare to Surefire lumens, compare the power consumption rather than the lumen rating...

for example: The EO-9 D26 is rated 380 bulb lumens. Which on fresh cells, I believe. It draws about 2 amps. About 25Lumen/Watt is very feasible for a lamp being driven so nice and white. However, by contrast, the Surefire P91 draws a wopping 2.7amps, off of the same battery configuration, and is only rated at 200 lumens... However, it is in fact bighter than the EO-9... And I'd say it is proportionately brighter in relationship to power consumption...

So.... Here's another example: I have their HO-4 which runs at about a 1.8A draw at ~3.7V... making it about a 6.6W bulb rated at 150 lumens. (about 23 LM/W, very feasable for bulb lumens)... Compare that to a Surefire P60 which draws about 1.13A on a pair of lithium primaries, which sag to about 5.5v under that load. The P60 is about a 6.2W bulb by comparison... So.. while the P60 is only rated 65 lumens by Surefire, and the HO-4 is rated 150 lumens by Lumensfactory, they are both going to be very similar in output, with the HO-4 being slightly brighter.


Some people prefer the Surefire method of Lumen ratings, some prefer bulb lumens because they are bigger numbers that sound more impressive.. I don't care as long as the company tells us what method they are using to test.. LumensFactory has not only told us that these are bulb lumens up front, but also posted power consumption and lots of other specifications about their lamp assemblies on their website- information that we don't normally get from manufactures so easily, So CHEERs for LF!!!

They are great lamps at a great price, well worth a try!


----------



## Glen C (Feb 6, 2007)

Art, I guess they will be accurate, they were on all there other information. I have them all in customs at the moment so will post beamshots when I get them


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Feb 6, 2007)

mdocod said:


> The EO-9 D26 is rated 380 bulb lumens. Which on fresh cells, I believe. ...the Surefire P91 draws a wopping 2.7amps, off of the same battery configuration, and is only rated at 200 lumens... However, it is in fact bighter than the EO-9... And I'd say it is proportionately brighter in relationship to power consumption...


According to the Lumens Factory's tests, the P91 emits about 360 bulb-lumens. It's really, really difficult to compare output when one beam covers several times the area of the other.

Thre is one sense in which LF ratings must be taken with a grain of salt: The D36 lamps are measured using Pila cells, a premium brand that delivers higher voltage under load than Wolf Eyes, AW, LG, and other brands most of us use. I don't know whether they always test using Pila's long cells (the 600P), or whether they sometimes test using the shorter cells (300P)--say, for the 9V D26 lamps.


----------



## InfidelCastro (Feb 6, 2007)

I hope they come out with the 3.7V version for the E2E.

I've been using the Strion socket mod from fivemega. I like it alot, but I've been using it a bit and I've noticed the Strion bulb is now becoming darkened and I think output is suffering for it.

I've never really noticed this with a Sure-Fire bulb before, except one E2E bulb I have, but I think it's not as bad as the Strion is already getting.


----------



## Glen C (Feb 6, 2007)

Infidel, there are two 3.7V versions, a 50 lumen and 90 lumen


----------



## leukos (Feb 7, 2007)

I'm excited about the 50 lumen E series lamp! Looks like a great setup for hiking in the woods; 110 minute runtime on a 17670. :rock:


----------



## RCatR (Feb 7, 2007)

Once my TL3 burns out I'll be grabbing one of these


----------



## Jay R (Feb 7, 2007)

Two days ago I was loging on to post a thread to give away my E2E as I never used it anymore. Seconds before I started I saw the new post about these bulbs. Sorry guys...

My new 150 lumen E2E bulb is winging it's way over the pond as we speak.


----------



## coontai (Feb 7, 2007)

I wish flashlight manufacturers would standardize lumen outputs like the car industry did with horsepower ratings. But I guess it all ultimately boils down to money...


----------



## Bryan (Feb 7, 2007)

I can't wait to bring new life to my E1E. I just love the E1E for the size and quality, but the beam is seriously lacking. I am confident that I will be impressed with the LF lamp.


----------



## GeoffS (Feb 7, 2007)

Jay R said:


> Two days ago I was loging on to post a thread to give away my E2E as I never used it anymore. Seconds before I started I saw the new post about these bulbs. Sorry guys...
> 
> My new 150 lumen E2E bulb is winging it's way over the pond as we speak.


 Let us know how much brighter it is when you get it. I can't wait


----------



## Jay R (Feb 12, 2007)

Received in the UK today. Very good quality bulb. Much better than the Surefire ones. Also the bulb is nicely held in the exact centre due to the aluminium holder extending up to place it.

Put it in my E2E and I'm well pleased. Nicer hot spot than the standard bulb and much brighter. I tried it against my Surefire M3 with the stock 125 lumen bulb and it is certainly as bright if not more.


----------



## GeoffS (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback. I ordered mine a few days ago. 

What type of batteries are you using and how are the runtimes?


----------



## InfidelCastro (Feb 12, 2007)

I ordered a few of the 90 lumen "high-output" 3.7V version to run on a 17670. I will give a report as to how it compares to the Strion bulb socket mod and the stock MN03 lamp when I receive them. I have read comments that the quality of the E-series bulbs is impressive, I hope I am not let down.


----------



## Cribbage (Feb 12, 2007)

Jay R said:


> Received in the UK today. Very good quality bulb. Much better than the Surefire ones. Also the bulb is nicely held in the exact centre due to the aluminium holder extending up to place it.
> 
> Put it in my E2E and I'm well pleased. Nicer hot spot than the standard bulb and much brighter. I tried it against my Surefire M3 with the stock 125 lumen bulb and it is certainly as bright if not more.


 
Pretty heady claims there. I think some beam shots are in order!


----------



## T4R06 (Feb 13, 2007)

i was also searching for this. and i will put this on my future E2D
is this the better LA for E2D? the lumensfactory model EO-E2R 150 lumens

Thanks



Art Vandelay said:


> Has anybody here bought from Lumens Factory? I'd like to hear what you think. I saw in a thread they had some new E-Series lamp assemblies that are rated at 150 bulb lumens for the Surefire e2e. Is this awesome, or too good to be true? https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/151763


----------



## GeoffS (Feb 20, 2007)

Just got my EO E2R from Lumens Factory. Fired it up with two of AW's 3.7V 123A's in my E2E and wow!!!

Beam is slightly oval shaped but much brighter than the stock lamp.

I did notice a problem with my tactical tailcap switch. If you shake the light after clicking it on the tailcap rattles. There is obviously something loose inside. Does anyone have the same problem? How do you fix it?


----------



## Owen (Feb 21, 2007)

Is the beam quality the same as with the MN03? I caught the part about an oval hotspot, but am curious about the brightness of the spill, and rings, etc. I figured this wouldn't be such an issue since the E series uses fixed reflectors, but thought I'd ask.


----------



## UWAK (Feb 21, 2007)

GeoffS said:


> I did notice a problem with my tactical tailcap switch. If you shake the light after clicking it on the tailcap rattles. There is obviously something loose inside. Does anyone have the same problem? How do you fix it?


I have two Z57 tailcap like yours and both acting exactly like that. So I consider it's normal. I can't explain why, tho. Cheers. 

Frids


----------



## GeoffS (Feb 21, 2007)

Owen

Beam quality is good. I agree that its not such an issue because of the fixed reflector. The spill is brighter and quite even but this is to be expected from a brighter lamp.

The real plus is now I can use rechargeables in my E2E. 

UWAK

Thanks, I feel a lot better now.


----------



## brunt_sp (Feb 21, 2007)

GeoffS said:


> I did notice a problem with my tactical tailcap switch. If you shake the light after clicking it on the tailcap rattles. There is obviously something loose inside. Does anyone have the same problem? How do you fix it?


 
The tailcap of my E2D also rattles when the light is on. In fact all of my SF tailcaps (Z59) do the same. I read somewhere last year that this is normal.

I can also recommend the EO-E2R.


----------



## Robocop (Feb 21, 2007)

I just received all three of my E1E lamps and to be short and sweet I was totally amazed. I really did not have my hopes up for stellar output from a single cell incandescent however I was honestly suprised at just how nice these new lamps performed.....simply incredible.

The 90 lumen version would not power from a protected R123 however did very well on my Lighthound unprotected cells. The hotspot is almost perfectly round with incredible spill and the tint is identical to my crystal white Wolf-Eyes lamps. This one will be my play lamp as I am sure it is pushing this single cell R123 pretty hard. I will probably use this one just to wow my friends at work on limited runtimes.

The 50 lumen R123 lamp is just as snow white in tint and is a huge improvement over the factory lamp. You can tell a big difference between the 50 lumen and the 90 lumen but again this is also a very nice lamp for the E1E. The spot is a perfect circle and the spill and throw are in my opinion about perfect for a small light.

The suprise of the entire trio is the standard 123 cell 40 lumen version. This lamp to my eyes appears to be about double the brightness and throw over the factory lamp.....and yes somehow the tint is equally as white as the others and the spot is perfect as well. I was amazed at the difference between this lamp and the factory lamp both using a standard cell.....I guess it shows you just how much can be done with a little different design or whatever it is that LumensFactory does to these lamps. 

I am sure that the SureFire reflector has something to do with the very pretty beam quality however the consistent tint is all due to the lamp and I was very pleased to see all of mine did well. This was money very well spent in my opinion and I will surely be returning to LumensFactory for more toys in the future. After seeing how well these single cell lamps work I am now wanting to try some of their 2 cell E series however first need to get another light as I have nothing to use those lamps in.....oh well another excuse to buy another light...hehe


----------



## InfidelCastro (Feb 21, 2007)

Robocop said:


> The suprise of the entire trio is the standard 123 cell 40 lumen version. This lamp to my eyes appears to be about double the brightness and throw over the factory lamp.....





Am I correct in assuming you're comparing it to the MN02 and not the MN03?


----------



## Robocop (Feb 21, 2007)

I am comparing the 40 lumen version to the standard E1E MN01 lamp that I believe is rated at 15 lumens. I really did like the standard lamp in the E1E and the 90 minute runtime is nice as well however the 40 lumen standard cell lamp is a huge improvement vs the MN01. I am not sure how the runtime will be on the 40 lumen replacement as I have not ran it for that long as of yet.

When I say it suprised me the most I was meaning that for both the MN01 and the HO-E1A to use the same standard 123 cell the Lumens Factory lamp was a huge difference in output. The way the entire lamp assembly is made also impressed me. The LF versions seem to just be more "beefy" in their design and for a single cell light I do not think anyone can go wrong with these new lamps.....I always enjoy feeling as if I got my moneys worth on something and in this case I feel as if I did.

Many of my new purchases I will simply play with for a while and then move on to something else to have as a shelf queen. In this case I feel as if I will actually use these lamps due to the small size of the host light and the ability to carry this as a back up on my duty belt. It is very small and out of the way and with these new lamps it is a serious competitor to much larger incandescents I believe.


----------



## InfidelCastro (Feb 21, 2007)

Thank you! Very interesting! I'm looking forward to getting mine.


----------



## leukos (Mar 10, 2007)

My HO-E1R lamps arrived earlier this week and I am very happy with them. I think these lamps from LF are somewhat comparable to the cree revolution in among LED folks. These are a great value, and it is a pleasure to use lamps designed for Li-ions. I'm looking to see how they perform over time, but my initial reactions are that they are a real improvement. My only complaint is that the bezel on my E2e will not screw all the way down with the LF lamps, there is a mm gap or so.


----------



## GeorgePaul (Mar 10, 2007)

leukos said:


> My only complaint is that the bezel on my E2e will not screw all the way down with the LF lamps, there is a mm gap or so.


Not good news. These are supposed to be specifically designed for the SureFire E series.


----------



## CLHC (Mar 10, 2007)

Great thread since I was looking through their website and contemplating purchasing their lamp assemblies. Now I know!

Thanks all!


----------



## brunt_sp (Mar 10, 2007)

I got my EO-E1R (90 lumens) today. For the record it does not light up using one of AW's old type blue R123A protected cells. Luckily I had also just received my order of AW's new ones and it fires up a treat with one of those in my E1E. I'm impressed.


----------



## GeorgePaul (Mar 10, 2007)

brunt_sp said:


> I got my EO-E1R (90 lumens) today.... it fires up a treat with one of those in my E1E.


How does it fit? Any gap?


----------



## Novaflash (Mar 10, 2007)

I am also curious if there are any fit issues since I just ordered a LA for my 
Surefire E1E.


----------



## jlomein (Mar 10, 2007)

leukos said:


> My only complaint is that the bezel on my E2e will not screw all the way down with the LF lamps, there is a mm gap or so.



How long ago did you buy your E2E? Or more to the point, what body/bezel style is your E2E?


----------



## brunt_sp (Mar 11, 2007)

GeorgePaul said:


> How does it fit? Any gap?


There is a tiny gap with the EO-E1R in my E1E, but it is no different to the gap with the MN01 bulb and is much less than 1mm. 
Likewise the gap with the EO-E2R in my E2D is tiny and no larger than when an MN03 is fitted.


----------



## leukos (Mar 11, 2007)

jlomein said:


> How long ago did you buy your E2E? Or more to the point, what body/bezel style is your E2E?


 
I do have an older style E2e, it has three flat sides and the round bezel.


----------



## cernobila (Mar 14, 2007)

Art Vandelay said:


> Has anybody here bought from Lumens Factory? I'd like to hear what you think. I saw in a thread they had some new E-Series lamp assemblies that are rated at 150 bulb lumens for the Surefire e2e. Is this awesome, or too good to be true? https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/151763




I have, still waiting on a E2E to arrive to check them out......does this make sense?!?


----------



## Majord (Mar 14, 2007)

leukos said:


> My HO-E1R lamps arrived earlier this week and I am very happy with them. I think these lamps from LF are somewhat comparable to the cree revolution in among LED folks. These are a great value, and it is a pleasure to use lamps designed for Li-ions. I'm looking to see how they perform over time, but my initial reactions are that they are a real improvement. My only complaint is that the bezel on my E2e will not screw all the way down with the LF lamps, there is a mm gap or so.


 
That actually concerns me a bit as I have an HO-E2A for my E2E on order. It should arrive any day. It was my understanding these were EXACT replacements. Personally I'd prefer to have the bezel fit properly more so than a few extra lumens. I may be ordering a Surefire replacement.


----------



## Glen C (Mar 14, 2007)

Majord, here are two images of my E2E. The gap is so small I didn't notice it till this thread. It is less than 1mm and well covered by the 3-4mm O ring. In the photos below when the Surefire lamp is beside the E2E the Lumens Factory lamp is in and vica versa. The LF lamp is the metal one, the Surefire is the plastic.


----------



## jlomein (Mar 14, 2007)

Interesting....my Surefire E1E already has a 1.5mm gap with the stock Surefire lamp in it. I doubt adding a Lumens Factory module will make the gap any worse.


----------



## Majord (Mar 14, 2007)

Thanks Glen for the info and pics. Looking forward to installing the new bulb. I used the Kl1 head from my E2l and put it on my E1e. I wanted a single cell led. That's why I needed a new lamp. It's for the E1e head to install on my E2l. I'm basically getting a new light.Thanks again


----------



## jlomein (Mar 15, 2007)

just got my EO-E1R and HO-9 today. The EO-E1R fits better than my stock Surefire lamp in the E1E. It is more centered in the reflector, the bezel can screw closer down to the body, and the bulb itself is more straight (the Surefire bulb I had was bent).

The HO-9 also fits better than the stock P60 in my G2, lining up straighter.

Using AW protected RCR123's in both lights, the added brightness is impressive. The E1E is almost as bright as a P60, and also has a much larger spill. The HO-9 is quite a step up from the P60 and is very pleasing.

From now on I would definitely buy Lumens Factory lamps instead of stock Surefires.


----------



## jumpstat (Mar 15, 2007)

Are you guys using the AW high capacity 3.7v Protected or the 3.6 blue coloured ones?

GlenC : Nice Gun Metal E2E.................


----------



## cernobila (Mar 15, 2007)

jumpstat said:


> Are you guys using the AW high capacity 3.7v Protected or the 3.6 blue coloured ones?
> 
> GlenC : Nice Gun Metal E2E.................




Not the blue ones but the black ones....3.7v hi-current same capacity 750 mAh.


----------



## cernobila (Mar 15, 2007)

Well, my E1E has arrived today, looked at the "gap" with original lamp, took note......changed the battery with the AW 3.7v hi-current version, installed the Lumens Factory EO-E1R and fired it up. I am very pleased with the result....not fair on my other EDC's as they went straight into my collection draw for a bit of a rest. It has a slightly better output and nicer beam that all my other incan 3.7v lamp/battery combinations.

oh yeah, the "gap"....exactly the same as with original lamp........


----------



## jlomein (Mar 16, 2007)

jumpstat said:


> Are you guys using the AW high capacity 3.7v Protected or the 3.6 blue coloured ones?



I am using AW 3.7v 750mah protected RCR123's. They are wrapped in black.


----------



## leukos (Mar 16, 2007)

So it sounds like the gap issue is due to variations in E2e's rather than with the LF lamps. Good to know.


----------



## LV426 (Mar 16, 2007)

Will the EO-E1R do damage to my girlfriend's old E1e (posibly a first gen) with plastic lens and plastic reflector (I beleve)?


----------



## Majord (Mar 19, 2007)

Just received my HO-E2A for my E2l. It's awesome! Just waiting until it gets dark to compare to my 6P. Perfect fit!


----------



## tussery (Mar 19, 2007)

leukos said:


> So it sounds like the gap issue is due to variations in E2e's rather than with the LF lamps. Good to know.


I have two HO-E2A's and one has a gap so large that it would actually not seal on the o-ring completly in my E2D. The other one is a better fit, but not as good as the MN03. When comparing the two HO-E2A's next to each other you can see that one is slightly larger than the other.

Edit: Here is a picture showing what I am talking about.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Mar 19, 2007)

tussery said:


> I have two HO-E2A's and one has a gap so large that it would actually not seal on the o-ring completly in my E2D. The other one is a better fit, but not as good as the MN03. When comparing the two HO-E2A's next to each other you can see that one is slightly larger than the other.
> 
> Edit: Here is a picture showing what I am talking about.


 Some sanding job would easily fix that.


----------



## leukos (Mar 20, 2007)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Some sanding job would easily fix that.


 
Better machining tolerances would as well....


----------



## Cypher (Apr 10, 2007)

How long have you all been waiting for shipping from the time you place your order? Are they shipping from the States or do they come over from Hong Kong?

I have a trip coming up next weekend and I'd like to try one of their E-series lamps but only if it would be here in time. 

Thanks.


----------



## ADDICTED2LITE (Apr 11, 2007)

Usually takes exactly 7 days to get my order from LF shipped from Hong Kong.


----------



## Owen (Apr 11, 2007)

~10 for me. I go ahead and assume two weeks so I won't be disappointed.


----------

